# comment on fait des screen-shot mac Os X



## azrael24 (15 Mai 2005)

bonjour
ben tout est dans le titre


----------



## mercutio (15 Mai 2005)

Tu vas sur le menu aide mac du finder:


Raccourcis permettant de faire des captures d'écran

Vous pouvez utiliser les raccourcis du clavier pour faire des captures d'écran dans Mac OS X.

Pour effectuer une capture de la totalité de l'écran, appuyez sur Commande + Maj + 3.
Pour effectuer une capture d'une partie de l'écran, appuyez sur Commande + Maj + 4, puis faites glisser le pointeur pour sélectionner la zone à capturer.
Pour effectuer une capture d'une fenêtre, de la barre des menus, du Dock ou de toute autre zone, appuyez sur Commande + Maj + 4, puis appuyez sur la barre d'espace. Déplacez le pointeur sur la zone voulue de sorte qu'elle soit mise en surbrillance, puis cliquez (si vous préférez faire glisser la souris pour sélectionner la zone, appuyez sur la barre d'espace à nouveau).
Si vous appuyez sur les touches Commande, Majuscule et 4 et que vous ne voulez plus effectuer la capture d'écran, appuyez sur la touche d'échappement.
Les captures d'écran sont enregistrées sous forme de fichiers PDF sur le bureau. Si vous voulez placer la capture dans le Presse-papiers, au lieu de créer un fichier, maintenez la touche Contrôle enfoncée lorsque vous appuyez sur les autres touches. Vous pourrez ensuite coller l'image dans un document.


----------



## eTeks (15 Mai 2005)

Si tu appuies sur la touche Ctrl pendant la capture d'écran (donc avec les raccourcis Commande + Maj + Ctrl + 3 ou Commande + Maj + Ctrl + 4), aucun fichier n'est créé et l'image est stockée dans le presse-papiers ; tu n'as plus qu'à faire un Coller dans l'application de ton choix.
Tu peux utiliser aussi l'application Capture du dossier Utilitaires pour faire des captures avec le curseur de la souris (voir les préférences de Capture) ou des captures plus spéciales comme celles de menus, combos ouvertes...


----------



## Picsel (6 Janvier 2011)

Excusez-moi mais qu'appellez-vous la touche MAJ? :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (6 Janvier 2011)

Picsel a dit:


> Excusez-moi mais qu'appellez-vous la touche MAJ? :rose:




ah ouais quand même 

bonsoir et bienvenue 

maj = majuscule = shift = la touche n'avec la flèche vers le haut 


ps: faudrait mettre ton profil matériel à jour becoz un macbook avec MacOs 9, ce nest pas très crédible :bebe:


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah ouais quand même
> 
> bonsoir et bienvenue
> 
> maj = majuscule = shift = la touche n'avec la flèche vers le haut



... et vu le niveau.... t'as même le droit à son logo : &#8679;

 (ce sera pas de trop j'pense  )


----------



## Arlequin (6 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> ... et vu le niveau.... t'as même le droit à son logo : &#8679;
> 
> (ce sera pas de trop j'pense  )




ah non, chez moi elle est plus courte

la tige

de la flèche






salut fix


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2011)

*EN GRIS :*
















(salut Arlequin! Et bonne année!   )


PS : c'est pas la tige, mais la queue qui est plus petite sur ton clavier..... mais çaaa....


----------



## Lebossflo (22 Août 2013)

Tu n'as pas de processus en arrière plan qui te boufferais la batterie?
Quel OS? 10.8 je suppose?
Tu aurais pu ouvrir un sujet tu sais ;-)


----------



## Fìx (22 Août 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de processus en arrière plan qui te boufferais la batterie?
> Quel OS? 10.8 je suppose?
> Tu aurais pu ouvrir un sujet tu sais ;-)


----------



## Lebossflo (23 Août 2013)

Sauf erreur de ma pars, il y avait un post juste avant traitant d'un pb de batterie sur un MacBook Pro


----------



## Fìx (23 Août 2013)

Ok ok Tu me rassures  Au moins ta réponse était cohérente avec la question que tu as cru lire. 


Maintenant a-t-elle vraiment existé?? Si c'est pas le cas, t'es pas sauvé pour autant ! :hosto:


----------



## Lebossflo (23 Août 2013)

Ca m'épate aussi pour tout te dire...
Et je ne vois pas dans quel sujet j'aurais pu lire ça, et surtout pourquoi j'aurais répondu ici...
Faute de preuves, on va rester loin des gens en chemise blanche :hosto:


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Ca m'épate aussi pour tout te dire...
> Et je ne vois pas dans quel sujet j'aurais pu lire ça, et surtout pourquoi j'aurais répondu ici...
> Faute de preuves, on va rester loin des gens en chemise blanche :hosto:



Le titre du sujet est *comment on fait des screen-shot mac Os X*

Et toi tu as répondu...



Lebossflo a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de processus en arrière plan qui te boufferais la batterie?
> Quel OS? 10.8 je suppose?
> Tu aurais pu ouvrir un sujet tu sais ;-)



...Donc le rapport avec une batterie et savoir faire un screenshot c'est quoi ?

Moi, j'ai pas tout compris.

Et le message date de 2005.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma pars, il y avait un post juste avant traitant d'un pb de batterie sur un MacBook Pro


 

Allucinant...

Je n'sais pas c'que tu fumes, mais ça à l'air puissant! :rose:
C'est en vente libre?


----------



## Lebossflo (23 Août 2013)

éhéh j'ai retrouvé avec la recherche du forum!

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/ma-batterie-faiblit-dois-je-minquieter-1228407.html

c'est le mec qui a posté ca, le truc c'est que je vais pas dans la catégorie Mac Portable et encore moins dans la catégorie MacBook Pro...


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> éhéh j'ai retrouvé avec la recherche du forum!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/ma-batterie-faiblit-dois-je-minquieter-1228407.html
> 
> c'est le mec qui a posté ca, le truc c'est que je vais pas dans la catégorie Mac Portable et encore moins dans la catégorie MacBook Pro...



Oui, c'est bien, mais le rapport avec le titre de ce message, c'est quoi. Tu nous expliques STP. :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> éhéh j'ai retrouvé avec la recherche du forum!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/ma-batterie-faiblit-dois-je-minquieter-1228407.html
> 
> c'est le mec qui a posté ca, le truc c'est que je vais pas dans la catégorie Mac Portable et encore moins dans la catégorie MacBook Pro...


 
ah ok! et donc comme la catégorie ne te plaisait pas, tu es venu ici poster la réponse....
Pas bête!


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2013)

Je ne sais ce qu'il prend, mais j'en veux, j'en veux, c'est de la bonne fumette OGM ça.


----------



## Lebossflo (23 Août 2013)

Je disais juste que j'ai répondu au messages du gars, mais alors comment ca se fait que j'ai répondu la, j'en est aucune idée... surtout qu'après avoir répondu son messages etait au dessus du miens... enfin ce n'est pas grave, on est pas la pour ca


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2013)

et pourquoi tu suggérais au gars en question 



Lebossflo a dit:


> ...Tu aurais pu ouvrir un sujet tu sais ;-)


 
C'est justement ce qu'il avait fait! il A ouvert un sujet pour poser sa question!



Faut vraiment que tu nous dises où tu trouves ton tabac...


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et pourquoi tu suggérais au gars en question "tu aurais pu ouvrir un sujet, tu sais"...
> C'est justement ce qu'il avait fait! Il a ouvert un sujet pour poser sa question!
> 
> *faut vraiment que tu nous dises où tu trouves ton tabac*...



Oui, l'adresse, l'adresse.


----------



## Lebossflo (23 Août 2013)

Je lui est suggéré d'ouvrir un sujet parce que justement, je voyais son message dans ce sujet, et que du coup cela n'avait pas de rapport


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> ... je voyais son message dans ce sujet, et que du coup cela n'avait pas de rapport


 

allez deconne pas mec! 
donne nous les coordonnées de ton fournisseur!


----------



## Lebossflo (23 Août 2013)

Ok ok... 55 Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré 75008 Paris, mais chut, ils ont des oreilles partout :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (23 Août 2013)




----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Allucinant...
> 
> Je n'sais pas c'que tu fumes, mais ça à l'air puissant!



- _Ça t'en a coupé le *H* du coup..._​


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Août 2013)

On pourrait peut-être revenir au sujet


----------



## Lebossflo (23 Août 2013)

La réponse a été donnée ;-)


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Août 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Je disais juste que j'ai répondu au messages du gars, mais alors comment ca se fait que j'ai répondu la, j'en est aucune idée... surtout qu'après avoir répondu son messages etait au dessus du miens... enfin ce n'est pas grave, on n'est pas la pour ca



Tu t'es lu quand tu t'es relu ?
(L'excuse du clavier qwerty est un peu usée  )


----------



## Lebossflo (23 Août 2013)

Finalement comme disait Dos Jones:


> On pourrait peut-être revenir au sujet&#8230;


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Août 2013)

Lebossflo a dit:


> La réponse a été donnéE ;-)


Mais très lebossflée


----------

